# Newbie Questions



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Well since I think I'll definitely be getting a cockatiel, figured I'd stick all the questions in one post LOL.

1. If I do get a hand reared cockatiel, I read that people will keep them out for a few hours to socialize them BEFORE letting them see their cage, is this a good idea yes/no? and if I get an aviary bred one, it should go straight to the cage right?

2. Seed or Pellets? whatever bird I get, it will probably ahve been raised on seed, so should I offer both seed and pellets? or just feed? will be giving fresh veg of course as well. 

3. If the wings were clipped to prevent flying entirely, so it could just glide to the ground, would this be cruel or upset the bird? (just working out what sort of wing clip I should ask for)

4. If I get a hand reared bird should i let him settle for a few days and leave him be in his cage, or take him out ever day straight off?

5. How long can flight suits be left on? am planning to probably use one for when s/he is out of the cage somewhere where Mum will freak if she finds bird poo, though he'll have a room where he can do what he wants without restraint.

6. Where the cage is, you can easily hear all the wild parrots screeching over the bird feeder, the parrots include galahs, king parrots, lorikeets etc, will that hinder the taming process at all? they can't get to the cage, you can just hear them, and theirs budgies like a meter away as well.


Well thats all for now, but I'm sure there'll be more LOL

Emma


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> 1. If I do get a hand reared cockatiel, I read that people will keep them out for a few hours to socialize them BEFORE letting them see their cage, is this a good idea yes/no? and if I get an aviary bred one, it should go straight to the cage right?


Just 30-90 mins out will do. I always keep new birds out before putting them in their cages, and it's worked well for me for both parent reared (budgies) and handreared (tiels) babies. If you get an aviary bred one judge the situation yourself. It could be calm enough to tolerate this method well. Whichever you get make sure they're not too stressed, if they're really not calming down just put them in their cage.



Avalon_Princess said:


> 2. Seed or Pellets? whatever bird I get, it will probably ahve been raised on seed, so should I offer both seed and pellets? or just feed? will be giving fresh veg of course as well.


I use seed as the base of my birds diets. I really can't see that pellets are all they're made out to be. They can be good offered in addition to seed and veggies though, any variety is great!  



Avalon_Princess said:


> 3. If the wings were clipped to prevent flying entirely, so it could just glide to the ground, would this be cruel or upset the bird? (just working out what sort of wing clip I should ask for)


No clip should completely prevent flying. A bird should always be able to glide down to the ground without a crash landing.  Clipping 4-8 flights from each wing should achieve this. It's always good to clip a little then test how well the bird can fly to see if more needs clipping.



Avalon_Princess said:


> 4. If I get a hand reared bird should i let him settle for a few days and leave him be in his cage, or take him out ever day straight off?


Parent reared or hand reared, i start taming right away.  There's no sense in leaving them to get cage clingy.



Avalon_Princess said:


> 5. How long can flight suits be left on? am planning to probably use one for when s/he is out of the cage somewhere where Mum will freak if she finds bird poo, though he'll have a room where he can do what he wants without restraint.


I think they need to be taken off and emptied every 2-3 hrs. Tiel poop can be easily wiped away with a tissue so i would think a flight suit would be an unnecessary annoyance for a tiel. I have a box of homebrand tissues in the rooms where i often have the birds, so they're ready and waiting for any poops.



Avalon_Princess said:


> 6. Where the cage is, you can easily hear all the wild parrots screeching over the bird feeder, the parrots include galahs, king parrots, lorikeets etc, will that hinder the taming process at all? they can't get to the cage, you can just hear them, and theirs budgies like a meter away as well.


It shouldn't set back taming.  I would find somewhere further from the budgies for the first month. All new birds should be quarantined completely away from any existing birds for at least 30 days to prevent spread of illness.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah, he'll spend his quarantine time inside, but will have to go out with the bdugies afterwards.

Thanks for that, oh and I did mean so they could glide, just not fly off into the distance LOL, plan will be to keep them clipped until they go through their first molt at six months and if their tame, only give them a small clip, so they can still fly short distances.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> Thanks for that, oh and I did mean so they could glide, just not fly off into the distance LOL, plan will be to keep them clipped until they go through their first molt at six months and if their tame, only give them a small clip, so they can still fly short distances.


That's what i do with my newbies too.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

New question, do cockatiels like banging things as much as budgies do, like bells, things that rattle etc? have been making heaps of toys (swings, swinging ladders, a birdie bunk etc) but so far all are either branches or soft material, so am debating whether or not to order some bells etc from myparrotshop.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> New question, do cockatiels like banging things as much as budgies do, like bells, things that rattle etc? have been making heaps of toys (swings, swinging ladders, a birdie bunk etc) but so far all are either branches or soft material, so am debating whether or not to order some bells etc from myparrotshop.


Other people's cockateils might be different, but my Earl likes banging his beak on toys (bells,mirror,swings)  He looks quite funny!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine like to chew, have a look at this website!

http://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/prc_shop.cfm

Prices on toy parts are generally cheaper than My Parrot Shop (which i've used a lot) and it has a flat shipping cost of $8.50 no matter how many toys you get!  The bells are tons cheaper and if you're putting in an order i would definitely get Shredders, my tiels can't get enough of them!
http://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/prc_shop_cat_details.cfm?ID=652

You'll find them under toy parts from either the PRC Shop or My Parrot Shop.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

ooh thanks, I knew of myparrotshop, but haven't heard of the that store, thanks so much LOL, cheaper is always better, especially if its something their gonna destroy LOL.

Oops forgot, is there anything special that needs to go in a playgym, am planning to build one as well, though a collapsible/transportable one so I can make it quite large and pull it down when needed.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would put a variety of toys on it to start with until you learn what types of things your tiel enjoys most!  Then you can customize the toys to things your tiel will actually use.

Here's a thread with lots of ideas of DIY toys:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=242

Something that is my STAPLE tiel toy, as in i would NEVER not have some around, are paper sticks. You can buy them cheap from either of those two shops and Bailee and Gracie will both be amused by one each for hours. They just love them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

For toys Spike loves muchie balls and things to chew and bells as well. He also loves his swing


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

We stopped at a cockatiel breeders today on the way home, and spoke to the guy, he had an interesting offer. He's just had some babies hatched, only a couple of days old, and if I wanted I could take one in three weeks and rear it myself, as he doesn't handrear, but sells the babies to people wanting to handrear, he'll also give me the formula and syringes etc.

I've reared baby animals before, usually because they've been orphaned and have to admit I loved it, it's just the most amazing thing to do, and 4-5 feedings a day shouldn't be too hard (orphaned guinea pigs have needed feedings every two hours morning and night which has been pretty painful) so am definitely considering it, but will be doing a lot of research first. One aspect I do really like though is it means there'd be a much stronger bond between me and the bird, might make it easier to tame, plus theres no problems of it having to move houses etc. 

If it's the stupidest idea you've ever heard please let me know LOL.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think I would do it. You could accidentally kill the baby bird. I would find someone who sells fully weaned birds. I got Spike from a breeder that hand fed him (knew how to do it properly) And He has bonded to me just fine, even though I did not hand feed him. Here is a link http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww53e.htm


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If your able to do it, and know how to, you can give it a go. Do you have a brooder (bought or homemade) to keep it warm? I think it's actually illegal for proper breeders to sell unweaned chicks, but that doesn't stop some. You would also have to be prepared for it to go wrong and you could end up losing a chick. It's a lot easier to buy a handreared and weaned chick, and it'll be just as easy to tame and the bond will be the same with a little effort. But it is up to you and what suits you best.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

We do have multiple thermostat controlled reptile tanks, and it's not hard to entirely disinfect one and set up as a brooder (we've used them for hand rearing other animals) But after reading some more I'm not too sure, hand rearing is such a great thing to do, but I won't be home in the mornings because of school, and although my Dad would feed a bird, he's less likely to notice if somethings wrong. The breeder was happy to show me how to do it, and help out and I can do all the feedings for most of the day, it's just I am at school and it's too long a time to leave a bird not being fed (7:30 until 4:30-5). 

I dunno, I do have the option of the pearl pied bird as well, well that's if it owner ever replies to my email, but a baby I've handreared myself would be something I'd really love to have, the experience of hand rearing an animal is just wonderful. But I ahve never handreared a bird before, so as I said, I dunno LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It is a big responsibility. If one of your family members can do the 2 feeds while your at school you could make it work, but they would have to learn too (from the breeder?). The feedings should start at about 7am and the last should be at about 11pm. They shouldn't need a night feed because it's important to let the crop empty overnight to prevent a build up of old food.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm after reading more don't think I'll do it, theres too many chances of something going wrong, especially since this will be virtually my first bird. Am going to keep trying the guy with pearl pied bird which has just been weaned, seems like that might be a better way to go.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmph I'm running out of ideas for toys LOL, One great thing about living on a farm at least, is all the perches are natural native Eucalypts, we would wash leaves as well then give a big branch to the budgies to destroy they love it LOL, have made a ladder as well out of branches, and a swing, and a swinging ladder LOL.

So far for toys I've made
A birdie bunk (you know those triangle fabric things? was easy peasy to make)
a solid ladder
a swinging ladder with rope and wood
A version of those olympic ring things out of plaited rope
A swing
A swing made of fabric and a coathanger
Shreddable toys made from oven dried gum leaves all strung together in one big line
Some undyed leather foot toy things of knotted leather and pony beads.

Should be able to order some more materials from the online store tonight, so far I'm just using whats around the house.

Oh and i got the playgym built as well, it needs more toys but has the basic perches in and a good structure so I can hang stuff from the roof, with plenty of things to climb on.

Have to say this is great fun, I love building stuff LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like lots of fun toys, I think its great that your making them and getting prepared before you bring your new tiel home


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL, it'll be a spoilt brat before it make sit home, it's fun making things though, something I really enjoy doing, next to attempt is a stand alone perch, so he can sit on my desk.

I have another question with the flight suits, how does the lead attach? I got some better pics so I can understand how it works, but I can't see how the lead attaches? just want to make sure it doesn't velcro on LOL. I'm also considering the "Feather Tether" (http://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/prc_shop_cats_aviary.cfm?cat_id=5) but it looks like it might be harder to get on, not something a bird would enjoy fiddling with...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The leash velcro's on.  That's the big thing i don't like, the velcro. The leash comes with a little piece that you attach between the velcro on the back, and you can leave that out to not use the leash.

The Feather Tether has a reputation for rubbing at feathers where the buckles are, and you're right, it'd also be fiddly to get on.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm, well it's a simple bit pf sewing to change the lead to a snap on (stitch a small metal circle to the back) I'm not planning on using the lead much, only when I'm taking the bird with me somewhere that wouldn't be completely safe (kitchen etc) But it must be good velcro LOL, Hmmm if I stitched a small hook and eye over the top as well (like what you have in skirts) that would help with making the attatchment stronger, and they weigh barely anything. 

Or would changing the suit harm the way it works? just adding a small circle so the lead can be snapped on and a hook and eye to add extra security to the suit, but it would only be used if needed, ie if he's just climbing around in the suit because he's somewhere Mum would freak if I let him poop, I wouldn't bother with attaching the hook and eye...


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

New question, how can you "hold" tiels, like I know how to do it with the budgies, holding them so their wings and held down and eyes covered so they don't panic, but their also wild and only caught when their sick, or moving cages.

I need a way to hold the bird while moving him from his cage into a secure room, as as I've said before the room where the cage is is no where near secure and I don't want him flying about there, plus he'd freak out the other animals as well, as most of them equate birds with predators. Can I just hold him against my chest, or is their a certain technique?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Most birds don't like being held, could you move the cage to a safe room when it's time to come out and get him out on your finger? Otherwise you could get him on your finger and then cup him to your chest with your other hand.

The velcro leash attachment goes between the velcro on the suit, and the leash attaches to a small metal ring which is on the attachment. It's really the only way to be able to attach the leash without it causing an annoyance to the bird.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

The cage is too big and bulky to move around, and it can't be inside, as the 'playroom' I'm setting up is in the spare room and since theres nothing else near it, he'd be all alone until I got home from school which would kinda suck. hmmm if I cupped him to my chest it wouldn't panic? it's only like a 3 second trip, as the cage is maybe two metres from the door max...

So if IO stitched a loop onto the suit to clip the lead to it would get in the way? from what I can tell the lead sticks out fairly low down on the back, and thats where the metal attachment thing hangs, so if I just put a metal loop there, it looks like it wouldn't affect it, or would it? even if I just added a hook and eye to the velcro bit it would make it much stronger, would that work?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The hook and eye would make the suit more fiddly to put on, but sewing a little loop under the velcro could work. No matter what you do the suit is done up with velcro, just because that's the fastest and easiest thing to do up on a wiggly bird.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah, would still use the velcro, but if I added another catch, I could just leave it open unless I've got the bird in a place where if it escaped would be very dangerous, only planning to use the velcro most of the time though.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Just spoke to another breeder, didn't get much time to talk as he was doing something but he has nine hand reared tiels left, around six weeks old (seems kinda young?) $75 for females, $90 for males. I thought you couldn't sex baby tiels? would that mean their DNA sexed? would explain the higher price... He's fairly close, which is always good, and I know I want a male... Not sure LOL, the other one the pied pearl bird, it's owner still hasn't emailed me back, and there not certain it's a male.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That is BIZARRE that he's charging differently based on gender. :huh: I have honestly never heard of that before! Six weeks would be too young to be properly weaned, tiels usually wean at 8-10 weeks old.  You should talk to him again and confirm that they're DNA sexed. If not they can't be 100% sure of the gender and that would be a bit scam like.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah, will double check on it, thought the price difference was strange as well, if they aren't DNA sexed and I do buy off him, I'm getting a female LOL. Heres the add....
http://cracker.com.au/classifieds/sydney/for-sale/pets/nch10186.aspx?q=cockatiel

Theres absolutely no info so I dunno, I've emailed a few other people with old adds in the hope they might be hand raising a new batch, or know of someone else with some hand raised babies ready to go.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll post some pics of the cage and playroom later tonight.

One more question though, will Tiels use animal drink bottles (You know the sipper ones) I read that on another site, and the idea really appeals to me, then I won't feel horrid because they're continually drinking poopy water even though I'm changing it twice daily.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you tried posting a Wanted ad on www.petlink.com.au ?  That's a good source for finding breeders. 

You can teach a tiel to use the types of water bottles you give rodents, just hang one right over the water bowl and they'll eventually figure it out.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, posted multiple adds, apart from the dude with the pied pearl tiel, all I've got is scams. 

Okies, will do that then, they seem a much cleaner way of giving them water.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yay! finally got an answer from the pearl pied dude, was starting to think it was just a random email LOL, birdies two months old (so probs 9 weeks or so) and he'll send pics tomorrow or Monday, oooooh LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting!!  I hope you can get the pearl pied, it sounds so pretty!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck I hope it works out for you


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh sounds even better, in reply to me question about whether they;d begun training him...

Hi, our handreared birds are taught to step up, stroked along their back, to be scratch on the back of there neck, also TRY to teach them not to sit on top of your head but on your shoulder instead, this one is a bit of a sook and likes to sit on your shoulder or chest to be patered or scratched.

Does that sound nice or what? LOL this is also the best priced hand reared bird I've come across and if he LIKES being patted, even better LOL, I can't wait for pics!

Oh ands the guy said he's clip his wings and show me how to do it for when he molts, even better lOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That sounds nice. Hopefully it works out for you! 

Just one small note. Tiels, females to be specific should never be petted, stroked, etc on their back. It's best not to touch their back at all. Once they reach maturity this will be easily confused for a sexual advace and ussually it leads to a broody hen that starts laying eggs. She'll consider you her mate and be rather dissapointed when she realizes you don't acctually want to mate with her. 



Avalon_Princess said:


> stroked along their back


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOl yah, will be careful of that if it is a she, but I'm guessing they do it for youngsters just to get used to being touched/held


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Like Aly said they shouldn't be stroked along the back  I am glad you got a reply from them, you must be really excited


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I've managed to find two other breeders, who have normal grey hand reared tiels, so if the guy with the pearl pied tiel falls through, I still have other options, would really like the pearl pied though, it sounds so sweet.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's always reassuring to have back up!


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Heres some pics...

The Playroom,. have hung sheets up over the full length mirrors and drawn the curtains, the birdie can have the whole bed to play on. and i built the playgym as well









The cage, the things made of fabric are perfectly safe, the fabrics cut on the bias, which means although it has interesting strings on it, it can't be frayed any further, and would be a lot of work to get them mm long strings off anyway, we use the same method for perches in the budgies cage, some of them are years old and we just chuck them in the washing machine when they get dirty, they still haven't frayed.









The birdie bunk I made, it's completely washable and the piece of plastic in between the layers to provide a solid bottom can be removed









and just for the heck of it heres two of the budgies, not shown is Silk who looks awful at the moment because of her scaly face, she's been treated though, where just waiting for it to heal.

Opal









Ravi


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gorgeous budgies!!  I would be mindful that birdie bunk/happy huts/etc can trigger nesting behaviour in females. It shouldn't be a problem while your tiel is a baby, but you should remove it before s/he hits maturity.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah, I did read that, I'm thinking I'll leave it in till adult molt, just so s/he has something to be nice and warm and toasty in and to hide, and then will just use it for play time after the adult molt.

Do they trigger nesting behaviour in males as well? or is it just females? Like if I can confirm that it's a male I could leave it in?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Males can become hormonal and seek out nesting sites for imaginary/real girlfriends too.  Just ask our member Boomberry about her boy Noo. :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Males definitely seek out nesting places and can become quite territorial of it, Ollie use to go up on the cupboards at the back and when I would try and get him down he was not to happy about it and let me know so :blink:


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol okies, will definitely make it just a playtime toy once the adult molt begins LOL, I never knew that, how strange.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, was just looking at some cockatiel mixes online, and they seem to have a lot of dried fruit and coconut in them? is that safe? I know with a lot of animals dried fruit is meant to be only a treat...

Also I keep reading that cockatiel seed mixes often ahve too many sunflower seeds, so instead people make mixes themselves, one of the ones I've come across alot is canary and budgie seed mixed together with a small amount of sunflower seeds added... Is that okay to do? or not? oh and can tiels eat cracked corn?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I mix finch mix and cockatiel mix together, about 50:50.  Spreads the sunflower seeds out a lot more. The dried fruit and stuff is fine, but probably won't get eaten.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Oky dokes thanks, when we were at the store the other day the cockatiel mix looked like it was 50% sunflower seeds LOL, would mixing budgie seed and cockatiel seed work as well? the budgie seed we feed doesn't have sunflower seeds...

Are sunflower seeds actually a required part of the diet? just thinking, maybe feeding something without them in it at all would be good, then just offer as treats/rewards.

Oh and whats the difference between budgie seed and cockatiel seed? apart from the sunflower seeds?


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

The ingredients of the budgie mix we feed are

Hulled oats, shiroree millet, white French millet, canary seed, panicum seed, vitamin pellets, linseed, red panicum millet (Triticale, Barley, Maize, Oats, Soy and Whey Protein, Isolates, Lysine, Vegetable oils, Omega 3 and Omega 6 Fatty acids, Vitamins A, B1, B2, C, D, E, K, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Folic acid, calcium, phosphorous, Magnesium, Potassium, iodine, Selenium), Fine shell grit.

Nutritional analysis
Min Crude Protein- 12%
Mind Crude Fat- 5.5%
Min crude fibre- 5.5%
Crude Salt (NaCl) 0.5%
calcium- 1.6%
Phosphorous- 0.4%

Any good? or not? sorry for all the questions, I'm just pretty weary of the all in one mixes, prefer to make my own when possible, as they never seem to have even close to the requirements of the animal their designed for.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes you can mix budgie and cockatiel seed mix , I would try and go with one without sunflower seeds there very high in fat and should only be given as a treat I made the mistake of getting one with sunflower seeds and there was a ton of them in it and I had to pick them all out not fun...lol


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol yah, I'm thinking of either just feeding the budgie mix (unless it's missing something highly important? the ingredients look exactly the same as the ingredients of cockatiel mixes I've seen, just no sunflower seeds) and getting a bag of straight sunflower seeds to use as treats/rewards for positive reinforcement when I start training him, or trying to find a cockatiel mix without sunflower seeds (probably quite hard to do) and mixing it with the budgie seed.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm I keep getting the strangest offers from people after posting a WTB add for a tiel, so far I've been offered a 30 year old cockatoo, a galah, a scaly breasted lorikeet, budgies and princess parrots, and only one email for a tiel LOL. The lorikeet sounds sweet though, but since I've already set up for a tiel not something I'm after besides, we have them wild all over the place, and he's feel so lonely in a cage while theres a whole flock shrieking theirs heads of in the trees.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> Lol yah, I'm thinking of either just feeding the budgie mix (unless it's missing something highly important? the ingredients look exactly the same as the ingredients of cockatiel mixes I've seen, just no sunflower seeds) and getting a bag of straight sunflower seeds to use as treats/rewards for positive reinforcement when I start training him, or trying to find a cockatiel mix without sunflower seeds (probably quite hard to do) and mixing it with the budgie seed.



I buy a bag of budgie mix and one of tiel. Although sunflowers are high in fat and should be limited, they contain essential good fats so they are perfectly fine to feed. The cockatiel mix I buy does contain alot more different seeds compared to the budgie one, as well as pieces of dried fruit, veggies and nuts. If you just mix both and provide daily fresh veggies, fruits and legumes they'll have a nice variety.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG I'm in love. I stopped at a pet store today to pick up some animal feed and they had the some hand raised teils, so of course I asked to have a look LOL. The first one they got out was a mean bugger, bit me so hard, but then they brought out the sweetest birdie I have EVER seen. He's a pastel silver, 8 weeks old. I didn't bring him home, he's quite expensive ($120) so we've put him on hold and my parents are discussing whether or not they'll get him for me for my birthday. He was just so sweet, he knew how to step up, and nibbled all along my hands looking for treats, not hard though just a little nibble, I love the colour as well, a pale grey all over. I sooo hope they let me get him.

I got pics of the pearl pied as well, it's nice and all but not the colour I want, it's yellow all over apart from the wings, and I really want a grey... But if i can't get the silver will get the pearl pied.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

120.00 for a silver is considered a great price over here  I hope your parents let you get him


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL it's a fantastic price an avairy bred silver is $150+ here LOL.

OMG OMG Mum said yes!!! Ooooooh, she's calling the store to let them know we'll def pick him up tomorrow I'm so excited! LOL, I haven't got everything I need yet, but all I'm missing is a cuttlebone and one last d cup feeder so alls good! Hehe I'm so happy!!!!! LOL

I can't find what type he is though, he's completely solid pale grey, theres no markings, no cheek markings etc, all the silvers I've looked up still at least have cheek markings...


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

This is what he looks like...
http://www.cockatiels.org/mutations/Ewfdomsildouble.jpg


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Well hiss cage is all ready LOL, complete with seed and a millet spray LOL. I do have some questions though, the petstore person made sure to tell me that he'd had a bad clip, and it's obvious when you hold him, he tried to fly to his cage and just plummeted, he didn't much like being caught either, is there anything extra I should do for him till his molt. I've also been told he's a male because of the bars on the wings? I'm taking it that thats not certain though?

And when I get him I should keep him out for a while first before letting him see his acge to get used to me?

Oh and they said he had seed in his crop so he should be fine, but what signs should I look for in case of regressing?

Oooh I'm so excited LOL.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm am trying to pick a name now LOL, so far on the list is Echo, Storm and Cloud, I really like Echo...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on finding a baby!!  When do you bring him home? If he's comfortable i would play with him for a while before putting him in his cage, this will get him familiar with you.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Tomorrow avo after school, he seemed pretty tame at the store, he made a few leaps for his cage but was otherwise quite happy climbing "stairs" on my fingers, I've got the playgym set up, so when I bring him home if he's not completely comfortable will let him on the playgym and just chat to him, if he;s freaking out I'll put him straight in his cage though.

I wasn't planning on getting a bird LOl, just thought I'd see if I could handle them (I've never actually held a tiel LOl) and there was something about him, I held the others as well, but he was just sooo sweet LOL. His wing clip is pretty botched though, ten employee was apologizing for it, apparently the breeder had done it before they could ask him not to, from the looks of it he's missing all his flight feathers, secondary and primary. 

Oooh I can't wait LOl, I've added extra perches to his cage as well, to hopefully discourage flying, as he can't even glide, just falls like a rock (he fell of my hand a couple of times, I caught him before he hit the floor though). 

One good thing though was the employee told Mum how rare and expensive silver tiels were, it was the only reason they agreed, their thinking being if I end up not having enough time for him with school, he should be easier to find a good home for.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That's great news - your baby's mutation looks beautiful too. Be sure to take some pictures once he's settled in!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on your new tiel  I just wanted to add having bars on his wings does not mean he is a male, both male and female have this when young when your tiels molts is when s/he will either keep them (female) or lose them (male).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see pic's of your new baby


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it was the absence of bars that made her say he was male? LOl dunno will just keep calling him a he till I know LOL. 

Oooh I'm so excited, I still have to get through school before we get him LOL, don't think I'll be paying much attention.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> Oooh I'm so excited, I still have to get through school before we get him LOL, don't think I'll be paying much attention.


I picked Cookie up after a day of school, i swear that day took 5 times longer than it was supposed to! :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Avalon_Princess said:


> I think it was the absence of bars that made her say he was male?


Your tiel probably never had the bar's to begin with, all young tiels have the bars and they molt out once they get around 6 mths, some mutations don't always show the bar's such a lutino and probably your silver, my lutino Minnie has no bars or wing dots that are visable but she is female  I am sure you will know soon enough going by behaviour what you have


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

He's gopt bars on his tail, just nothing on his wings.. LOl I dunno.

Well he's home, I spent 40 minutes playing with him and he's a total dream LOL, he learnt the up command in about 10 minutes. As soon as he saw the playgym though he was off he wanted those toys LOL. Caarrying him was easy, he was happy as to settle against my chest as long as he got to chew my clothes.

I chatted to him the whole time and he was so funny every time I said pretty boy he would bob his head and make this soft screechy type noise, he did the same thing when I sang twinkle twinkle little star (I ran out of things to say LOL), I've settled him in his new cage now but as soon as I put him he started shaking, theres a lot of noises there especially now that it's feeding time but he's just going to have to get used to it.

We chose the name Echo for him LOL, and he's already pooped on me LOL.

But he's a real sweety and seems really interested in certain words (particularly pretty boy and twinkle, kept repeating two syllable notes after that one), he was quite noisy as well, so leaning towards a boy.

Pics soon!

Emma


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Poor thing isn't too happy in his new cage, he did start eating once I showed him where th feeder was, but he's not interested in exploring, quite strange actually the pet store was far noisier then where his cage is.

He's a tad lighter then whats in the pics, like almost white but heres a pic anyway


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute little baby!!! My guess is you've got a little boy..*(I just like to guess at these things)


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah I think so too, he's really really vocal LOL, he practically leapt into my arms when I opened the cage to put the cuttlebone in, so he spent another hour with me watching TV, and I've managed to convert both my animal hating father and my mother who didn't want me to get a tiel LOL, Mum's amazed at how friendly he is and dad wants to know how long it'll take him to talk LOL. He does a strange thing when I say words he likes as well, he bobs his head but also I dunno, it's not a proper mimic but he'll try and repeat the sounds in bird language, ie if I say pretty boy with the pitch rising he'll repeat it in three notes (three syllables) with the pitch rising. He likes the word tweet to LOL, always says tweets back when I say it LOL, now that would be hilarious, a bird that says tweet LOL. 

He is quite vocal though every time he thinks it's too quiet he chirps and he has his strange little soft screechy noise as well which he chatters on with virtually the entire time.

Hehe, I was carrying some stuff and didn't want to leave him in the room alone so stuck him on my shoulder, and oh my god that tickles LOL, he was quite happy, spent the whole preening my hair while I'm trying to not burst out laughing LOL. He's been put to bed for the night now, as it's getting dark, he is sooo sweet LOL. I didn't expect him to be this tame, like I thought he'd be more likely to let me touch him and not bite, but didn't think he'd let me carry him around all over the place and willingly spend time near me.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so glad he's settling in and winning your parents over.  Tiels are awesome pets!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad things are going well he sure is a cutie


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He is adorable! Your parents remind me of mine. It took ages for them to say yes (especially Dad), but now he wants his "own" tiel.  Glad you found your perfect tiel.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  Don't forget to let him eat  He is a growing boy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He is gorgous!


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Lol he's got a food bowl moving around with him as well. He spent all morning with me too, had breakfast with me, though don't think he liked his specially cooked egg LOL, and we've been playing games etc as well, he is just soooo sweet LOL.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Could anyone explain the noises he's making? it's like a budgie screech but way way softer and he always bobs his head when he does... has he regressed and asking for a feed or something? I'm confused....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he is hungry. Mabey put him in his cage for a snack


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

He's got food with him the whole time, and he's eating it...

He makes the noises and bobs his head the entire time he's out, I was reading about something called monkey chatter? could that be it?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's more likely to be a baby begging sound. Most newly weaned baby tiels will do it for a few weeks in their new home.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Will he be okay then? he is eating seed....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, weaned babies do it out of habit.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I remember those sounds with Willow, they're pretty cute. Nothing to worry about, as Bea said it's a baby tiel sound.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok thats good that he has food and water with him all the time  Spike did that cry noise to I thought it would never stop  He also ate so much I called the breeder to see if it was normal :blush: I did not know where he put all that food


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its very normal out of my 4 Georgie is the only one who didn't do it, like Bea said he is just begging for food out of habit, Ollie was still a bit young and regressed when I got him so I had to give him a few feeds and help him out but Hollie was the worst she did it for a long time and loud :wacko: she went on and on and she was 10 weeks when I got her.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww! What a cute new tiel s/he is gorgeous!


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm Dad just told me Echo's been on the floor of his cage since I went to school, which means he's spent like 10 hours there, and as soon as he saw me coming started "begging" for food, I showed him the seed and he ate a few seeds but not much then started preening, a tad worried...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have some kitchen scales? It might be a good idea to weigh him so that you can watch for any weight loss in these early stages.  Also, some babies don't like to eat out of seed cups so if you get a shallow dish and put some seed in that on the cage floor he might eat more readily from that.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm I think he was tricking Dad LOL, I can feel his crop and it;s quite fool of seed, maybe he was just moving back and forth between the feed dish and the floor, he hasn't lost any weight.. (have been weighing him from the start)

He ate dinner with me today and discovered corn and egg shells, he had great fun with the corn, smearing it all over himself then smeared it all over me LOL.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Well Echo seems to eb settling in well, he's getting about 3 and a half hours out of his acge everyday, half an hour in the morning while I get ready for school, and three hours in teh afternoon, from when I get home until it gets dark and he goes to sleep.

He's been eating breakfast and dinner with me as well and so far is eating egg shells, egg, broccoli and corn, I'm gonna see if I can get him to try apple and carrot tonight.

He's still head bobbing a lot, but I do seem him eating a bit so if he;s hungry it's up to him. 

He's a tad strange though as soon as I get him out of his cage he's bouncing all over the place and playing, but when he's in his cage he just sits around and peels bark off his perches. Does he prefer having human company?

Oh he's picking up sounds soooo quickly, so far he can do the budgie flock call (a rising trill which gets louder and louder if it isn't answered) a very strange rendition of a whistle (sounds like a screech, no idea where he picked it up from, I can't whistle) and kissy sounds. He's still I think trying to repeat words, it sounds like a word said in bird noise LOL.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish I could answer your question but I don't know much about tiels. I've started reading a book I got though, so hopefully soon enough. 

Congrats on getting a new tiel, he's really cute.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

New question, Echo seems to be losing a lot of fluffy downy feathers, he produces one every time I see him preen and sometimes when he shakes and fluffs all his feathers as well, is this just coz hes young?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope, that's just cause he's a tiel.  They are absolute champions at producing dust and fluff which will stick all over the cage and surrounding area. It's most noticeable when they preen and then shake their feathers. A cloud of dust will fly off them. :lol:


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL yah I was expecting the clouds of dust, just not the whole feathers. It's like a tissue thats gone through the washing machine when he shakes LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, all that flying white fluff is normal. More so during a molt but also during normal times.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Just an update on Echo, I've had him for a week now and where still getting to know each other LOL, I've learnt he whines and uses his "begging" voice when he isn't allowed to do something such as sit on and preen one of my guinea pigs are play outside which he begs to do practically everyday when he sees it through a window. His favorite food is corn and corn silk and it's the only thing that can keep him quiet LOL. when he's in a good mood he also gives us a rather strange rendition of the words Hello Echo, only vaguely recognizably as those words as he keeps adding in trills LOL. 

But he is the sweetest bird and the whole families fallen in love with him, though Dad knowing nothing about birds keeps thinking Echo's sick (he panicked when he saw Echo napping with his head under his wing LOl)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like he's quickly made himself part of the family!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad everyone has fallen in love with him  Who would not fall in love with a tiel


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL

I am having one problem with him though, if I'm paying attention to him he's an adorable tiel who chirps away and is happy as, but as soon as I'm not paying attention to him (talking on the phone, on the computer etc) he gets pissed and will at first do his begging noise and bob his head and if I still don't respond will start beak wiping and attacking whatever I'm doing, the phone the computer keyboard etc. It's starting to really get in the way, he gets 30-60 minutes of one on one time and he also spends all afternoon out of his cage with me while I do jobs, and he does need to behave. Right now I'm completely ignoring his behavior and giving him heaps of praise when he's being well behaved but not saying anything when he's begging or attacking things and only when he stops and is quiet does he get praised again, is there something better i could do?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you're going about changing the behaviour the right way.  It could take time but i think it'll work for you.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Your doing the right thing by ignoring the behaviour  they will always try that with you to see what they can get away with..lol another thing you can do is remove them from the situation if it gets to be to much Ollie will do that if I am on the computer he will go after my fingers because he wants me to scratch him I just make him step up and put him elsewhere and tell him no he will even go as far as head butting my fingers if they are on the mouse and but his head down right on the mouse, for me it depends what behaviours they are doing if they are squawking for attention I ignore that but if I am being attacked so to speak for example Georgie will get on my shoulder and peck at my face sometimes so I remove her and tell her no!! then she is not allowed back up there.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for that

New question, what would be some signs that he's bonded to me? I'm the only one in the family he'll preen, but I also am the only one with long hair... So what should I look for?

Right now he's on my shoulder screeching into my ear because i'm on the computer, he's being ignored.


----------

